# Travel History: Proof of travel history



## onemarina (Feb 11, 2018)

Hello, Good day

I submitted my PR application on 28 Feb and on 8 Mar, I received a letter asking me to provide Travel History: Proof of travel history for both me and my wife and it refers to the form IMM5562E - Supplementary Information: Your Travel. They have given only 1 week to upload the documents.

With my application I provided latest 30 travel details (as that was the limit), but I have total of 66 travel history in last 10 years. I submitted copies off all pages of my current and previous passport. I had one more passport before that.

So now I plan to submit a list of all past travel details and copies of all pages of all my passports that includes visa stamps and entry/exit stamps.

- Do I need to submit any more documents or this will be enough as proof of travel history?

- Form IMM5562E asks for the trip length of each visit. For this, do I count number of days or number of nights stayed?

- Is this common to get this request for proof of travel history? Is there any other implication?

- Does this mean all other documents that I submitted are ok?

- I am staying in Singapore for the last 8 years, do I need to provide the visa details for my first trip when I came to Singapore?

Thanks in advance


----------

